# West Branch area



## funguy jon (Dec 13, 2012)

I think I found my first king bolete of the year while mowing my grandma's yard today. And no worms, that's the best part. Still not 100 percent though, the smaller ones are harder for me to distinguish. If I could remember my password for the picture website ( I can't even think of the name right now!), I'd post it. Oh well, the mushroom was delicious none the less. Do Chanterelles do good in these oak, pine, poplar woods around here? I know this area is awesome for many other summer edibles, but I've never been here this early in the summer to notice any. The morel numbers were outstanding here this spring. The most grays and yellows I've ever seen, in this area specifically, and the blacks were just insane. The berry crop will be equally awesome this year, especially the blueberries. I think it is going to be a great year. I better get down to Dean's and get my fishing liscense tomorrow so I can go stealth mode down the Rifle River this weekend. I hear the browns and brooks and rainbows are on the prowl. I just love Eddy Acres!


----------



## funguy jon (Dec 13, 2012)

Found a nice fresh flush of oysters tonight while walking the dog too. Maybe I'll have trout and oysters brunch today. X)


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Jon, do you have a Photobucket account ? Or is that the password you can't remember. I'd love to see some pictures.


----------



## funguy jon (Dec 13, 2012)

Photobucket! That's it, thanks Jack! I'll be out and about with my camera this weekend, so hopefully I have some nice shots of some great edibles.


----------



## funguy jon (Dec 13, 2012)

summer 2012
//i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee486/FunguyJon/othershrooms2011192.jpg[/IMG]//i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee486/FunguyJon/othershrooms2011192.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Jon, use the code to the right of the HTML
I could get into your pictures with what you posted , nice trumpets.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Wow, I am impressed with all the different mushrooms you harvested. Did you get all these in the last week or so or are some pictures from last year.


----------



## funguy jon (Dec 13, 2012)

No, all of those were from mid to late summer of 2012. That big patch of black trumpets was a big patch of golden chanterelles two years later. Not a horn o'plenty found. Those color changing boletes were just awesome.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Jon, are you a member of Michigan Sportsmen too ? Seems like I saw you name on there .


----------

